# Fun Weekend!!



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Have fun:wavey:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Woohoo! Happy training!

Hey, I thought of something else you need... your own set of ring posts -- or ring gates if that's what they use in your neck of the woods. I set up an actual ring for training all the time.

Are most of your shows indoors or out?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hope you have fun!!!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like you have a great weekend planned! Have a great time.

I will be in the house cleaning,woooo soooo fun! LOL


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YIPEE...thanks everyone...it will be a BLAST...

Yes, Stephanie I've been told to get some ring gates...but boy are they expensive...is J and J Dog Supplies the way to go? Or are there any cheaper places to get them from?

Most of the shows around here are indoors...if you're talking obedience, they are indoors, for agility in the winter and _some _spring shows are...in the June or Mayish time they are outside...and it all reapeats again...oh fall agility trials are VERY rare...but if they have a good facility they will host one.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Update: 

(Sorry this is late I didn't feel like typing this last night, we got home later than I had ever expected. Warning:This may/ will be long...so just bare with me!

I woke up yesterday morning around 7:30, and I looked out our French doors to our deck, and I come to find FROST! It was on the ground, and gee I guess that's what you get for living in Wisconsin. I ate some breakfast and watched a little TV, and checked my e-mail. Went upstairs to get ready and then I had to starty loading up the van. Got our training bag, water bucket, blankets in the crate, and books and magazines to read. Got everything loaded up and ready to go. Took Maddie potty, and she went #2 for us, YIPEE!! I don't like driving away and then having her have to go poop, because then we have to find a place to make a pit stop.

We left around 9:30 and we were an hour into our trip and Maddie either A) has to go potty or B) needs to strech her legs. So we stopped at our usual wayside rest area and she went potty and so did we. Then we left and we were on our way, only 1 more hour to go!

We arrived at K9 OTC at 15 minutes to 12. This lesson wasn't a private session, there were many people there with other breeds of dogs. Then we waited in the car and took Maddie potty (again) and waited until Linda got there. She came and then we got out and got our bags and then had to control Maddie, let me tell you she pulls hard and gets anxious over the stupidest things! 

Then once we got everyone there then we started. This was more of a problem-solving workshop type of thing. So you could bring any questions you had and Linda would help you. A few people went and then Maddie and I went and we worked on attention. Linda teaches attention differently than others. But I realized I was go farther than we should have been.So, I showed Linda what we could do and then she took Maddie and if Maddie wasn't paying attention she would do a knee bop. She took control of Maddie and worked her HARD! She also introduced me and said to everyone that I'm the FUTURE of Obedience. They all clapped when I was done and they really enjoyed me. (A few of the people came up to me before we started.) 

Then more people went and then at 1:30 or so we took a ten minute break and then we started bakc up. More people went and then it was Maddie and my turn. We worked on our recalls. Our old mentor (which we no longer go to...Thank God!) had built up so much speed with Maddie, that now she practically knocks me over...I want to say that our old mentor did that on purpose, but I can't say that for sure.

We worked on our finishes and even the little things you don't realize all come into play when training. Then we were done and everyone was loading up their vans and cars. We were on our way out and everyone said bye. We said we were going to get a bit to eat and head home. Linda said they everyone else was going to eat pizza at Pizza Hut. So I said YES we would love to! Hey, why not? Got Maddie loaded up and followed her husband, Wayne, there. Everyone got there and we sat down and got drinks and ordered. Except the waitor forgot us! So...Linda did one of those BIG whistles and he never came back, then someone got up and said he forgot someone and we eventually ordered. We got our pizza and ate and talked about dogs...go figure! And about their club, which is really interesting.

I must say it was a FUN day, I even think my dad enjoyed it!! HEHE...I can't wait to go back down, hopefully before 2007 ends.

This training session laster a little over 3 hours! That's the most I've ever been there. But it was fun and I have a one and a half page of notes, since we can't video tape our session. 

We didn't get home until 10 to 7! Maddie slept the whole way home and we had to stop because I had to go potty and so did she. I tried to sleep on the way home but I usually can't do that!

Linda also said that Maddie has improved SO much since August, and everyone thought Maddie was a *neat* dog! I'm so proud of her and maybe we will get that OTCH someday...I'm going to keep on chasing my dreams. Maddie didn't even get the "zoomies" on me yesterday...Linda was suprised too!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like a very successful day for you young lady. Glad you made it back home safely.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Good job Caryn, sounds like a very rewarding day.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Pam and Hooch...I'm glad we made it back home safely too, traffic down there can be pretty bad.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm glad you had fun!!!


----------

